
Wyze Massive Data Leak - jhonovich
https://ipvm.com/reports/wyze-leak
======
fraqed
Discussion on this issue in Wyze community forum and on Reddit:

[https://forums.wyzecam.com/t/what-is-up-with-the-data-
breach...](https://forums.wyzecam.com/t/what-is-up-with-the-data-breach/78975)

[https://www.reddit.com/r/wyzecam/comments/efzsub/massive_wyz...](https://www.reddit.com/r/wyzecam/comments/efzsub/massive_wyze_data_leak_wyze_has_exposed_millions/)

